# "던, ~았/었던, ~았/었었던" 차이는?



## 무지개

여기 한국어 포람에서 gahando 씨가 칠문하신 것에 대해, 좀 더 가르처 주실래요?

한국인들은 "던" "~았/었던" "~았/었었던"의 3 개의 표현을 사용하시고있는 것 같은데, 이 3표현의 차이는 무엇입니까? 

아래의 gahando 씨의 질문에 대한 답변들을 읽어도 저는 명확하게 이해가 안돼요.
 특히 "던"과 "~았/었던"의 차이가 알 수 없습니다. 



예) 제가 살던/살았던 [/살았었던(?)] 집은 이제 없어져 버렸다.



다 "과거에 습관적으로 하고 있었던 것"이라는 뉘앙스이라고 이해하지만,
"던"을 사용하는 경우 중 "~았/었던"을 사용할 수 없다/사용하면 안되는 것은 어떤 때입니까? 
또한 "~았/었던"을 사용하는 경우 중 "던"을 사용할 수없는/사용하면 안되는 것은 어떤 때입니까?

잘 부탁합니다~.


----------



## Kross

무지개 said:


> 예) 제가 살던/살았던 [/살았었던(?)] 집은 이제 없어져 버렸다. 다 "과거에 습관적으로 하고 있었던 것"이라는 뉘앙스이라고 이해하지만,



안녕하세요. 의미상의 큰 차이가 없습니다. 셋 다 과거에 일정 기간동안 그 집에 거주했음을 의미합니다. 물론 지금은 거기 살고 있진 않구요. 그리고 나머지 질문은 제가 잘 모르는 부분이네요.


----------



## okml133

세 표현 전부 과거를 나타내주는 표현이라는 점에서 큰 차이는 없습니다.
다만 "-았었/었었던"은 "-던", "-았/었던" 보다 훨씬 오래된 일이나 현재와 더 강하게 단절된 사건을 표현하기 위해 쓰이는 형태입니다.

따라서 상황에 따라 적절히 강조해야할 경우가 아니라면 "-던"을 "-았/었던" 또는 "-았었/었었던" 으로 바꾸어 사용할 수 없는 경우는 없습니다.

도움이 되었으면 좋겠습니다.


----------



## yonh

무지개 said:


> 한국인들은 "던" "~았/었던" "~았/었었던"의 3 개의 표현을 사용하시고있는 것 같은데, 이 3표현의 차이는 무엇입니까?




*'-던'*은 어떤 일이 완전히 끝나지 않은 상태(未完)를 뜻하는데요. 그 상태는 과거일 수도 현재일 수도 있습니다. 즉, '-던'은 시제와 무관합니다.


*'-았/었/였-'*은 과거 시제입니다.


*'-았던/었던/였던'*은 '-았/었/였-'과 '-던'을 결합한 형태인데요. 미완을 의미하는 '-던'에 과거 시제를 붙여 그 상태가 현재까지 이어지지 않음을 나타냅니다. 다시 말해 과거와 현재를 단절(斷絶)시키는 것입니다.


예)
먹던 음식: 음식을 먹다가 그만 둬서 아직 남아있음.
먹었던 음식: 과거에 먹은 음식(그 때 먹던 행동이 지금까지 이어지지 않음).
보던 영화: 영화를 보다가 그만 둬서 끝까지 보지 않은 상태.
보았던/봤던 영화: 과거에 본 영화(그 때 보던 행동이 지금까지 이어지지 않음).



사람들이 종종 *'-았었던/었었던'*이라는 표현을 쓰긴 하지만 엄밀히 말하자면 한국어에는 없는 표현입니다. 과거와 현재가 분리됐음을 더욱 강조하고 싶은 마음에 무의식적으로 쓰는 표현이 아닌가 싶네요.




무지개 said:


> 예) 제가 살던/살았던 [/살았었던(?)] 집은 이제 없어져 버렸다.


이 문장에서 '살던'은 과거로 봐야 합니다. 왜냐하면 '살다'를 현재 시제에 미완인 상태라고 해석하기에는 어색하거든요. '살던'보다 '살았던'이 과거와 현재를 좀 더 강하게 분리하려는 어감이 있어요.

하나 더 말씀드리자면, 주어와 서술어의 높임말이 같아야 어색하지 않습니다. 따라서 아래와 같이 표현하는 것이 자연스럽습니다.


> "제가 살던/살았던 집은 이제 없어져 버렸*습니다*/버렸*어요*."
> "*내*가 살던/살았던 집은 이제 없어져 버렸다."




질문 내용에는 없지만 *'-았었-'*이 있는데 '-았던/었던/였던'과 뜻은 같지만 쓰임새가 다릅니다. '-던'이나 '-았던/었던/였던'은 앞말을 관형어(冠形語)로 만들어 뒷말을 꾸미지만, '-았/었/였-'이나 '-았었-'은 서술어(敍述語)에 붙죠.


정리하면 다음과 같습니다.
-던: 미완을 의미함. 앞말을 관형어로 만들 때 씀.
-았/었/였-: 서술어를 과거 시제로 만들 때 씀.
-았던/었던/였던: '-았/었/였-' + '-던'. 과거와 현재가 단절됨. 앞말을 관형어로 만들 때 씀.
-았었-: 과거와 현재가 단절됨. 서술어를 과거 시제로 만들 때 씀.
-았었던/었었던: 한국어에 해당 표현 없음.


----------

